# ASK DBSTalk: CBS local digital channel will not record



## Gary Swanson (Feb 1, 2004)

I can record and have dvr functions with my other digital channels in OKC but for some reason my CBS station will not record and the dvr does not work. I talked to dish and they had no clue. Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## John Quaglino (Aug 5, 2003)

Gary, I've got the same problem here in New Orleans.


----------



## 421602 (Jan 30, 2004)

So, was anyone successful at recording the superbowl. Is this a bug or are we going to have to deal with this everytime a network marks a show as copy protected.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

I recorded it off CBS-HD from NY (off satellite of course). Are we sure this was copy-protected?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I recorded it successfully from KCBS-HD out of Los Angeles.


----------



## John Quaglino (Aug 5, 2003)

Mark,

Is there any indication from Dish as to what is going on with these certain OTA channels that have no DVR functionality? Once again, I offer my services of providing a sample stream from MyHD to be examined by the programmers.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I haven't heard anything yet. Will let you know when I do.


----------



## Gary Swanson (Feb 1, 2004)

I dont't believe it is a copy protection issue. I have not been able to record anything on CBS. I would like to know if it is a bug or hardware problem.


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

Gary Swanson said:


> I dont't believe it is a copy protection issue. I have not been able to record anything on CBS. I would like to know if it is a bug or hardware problem.



I believe this is the same issue identified in this thread. Ibglowin figured it out.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=23004

.....G


----------

